# Spots



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Had a couple calls this morning about big spot biting really good in Oak Creek in Murrells Inlet. Oak creek is the main creek that runs from the jetty south, behind Huntington Beach, towards the public shellfish grounds.


----------



## Chet2011 (Jul 20, 2011)

I know where i'll be Saturday


----------



## bhatcher1993 (Oct 30, 2014)

any places to bank fish down that way??


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

bhatcher1993 said:


> any places to bank fish down that way??


The back side of the point might be a good place


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The Skink said:


> The back side of the point might be a good place


I've always thought about setting up and surf fishing there.


----------



## bhatcher1993 (Oct 30, 2014)

how do yall think the piers will be this weekend? Or will it be better to go to the point?


----------



## Lifesabeach (Jun 19, 2012)

When you speak of "the point" just where are you referring to and how is it accessed??


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Lifesabeach said:


> When you speak of "the point" just where are you referring to and how is it accessed??


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

ez2cdave said:


> View attachment 13888
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13889


You are around 80 miles off....


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

bhatcher1993 said:


> how do yall think the piers will be this weekend? Or will it be better to go to the point?


We had a good run yesterday & today, heard 32 ,42, & limit catches. tomorrow will be cool & windy, perfect for Spot. I have a good amount of bloodworms...come out early if ya want them. Sell out could be possible tommorrow, K


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Pretty sure that's the wrong state, but the fishing is good there.


----------

